# GT Stomper Ace 24 project



## natepac (Dec 5, 2007)

GT Stomper Ace 24 for my 6 y/o. 
Purchased upgrades thus far include RST F1rst Air fork and Aest pedals.

I replaced the stock brakes with SRAM guide hydros, swapped the seatpost to an old cannondale post, Raceface Carbon riser bars and Thompson stem. All of these were in my spare parts bin. All updates have lower weights except for the Thompson stem.

For now the stock drivetrain, tubes, tires , skewers and seat post clamp will remain intact. I anticipate a few swaps when able to raid my fellow MTBikers spare parts bin.

The bike weights 24.3lbs on my fish scale. My son loves it. He's coming from a 25lb Giant XTC jr 20. On his first ride he was able to pound out 10miles. I have just over $600 invested into it. The stock fork was absolute rubbish.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Remember to take the cable tie off after setting the sag.


----------



## NH Mtbiker (Nov 6, 2004)

Looking to do the same bike for my 9 year old. Will need to upgrade the fork and some other parts to get it down under 25 lbs for sure. I found this fork for a decent price and will start to work on it soon as it will be for XMas this year.

https://www.bike-discount.de/en/buy...MI_dKnprfZ3gIVCYbICh0UpA9EEAYYASABEgJscvD_BwE


----------



## bmwzimmer (Nov 4, 2015)

Old Thread but the problem with putting a 60mm fork on this frame (which has a 100mm fork that doesn't work) is it steepens the Headtube angle from 70 deg to 72-73 degrees. This is fine for the street but if you plan to take the bike down some steeper trails, it will feel very sketchy. 

I got the same bike for my 8 yr old and have upgraded the fork to a 80mm 26er air fork and it has risen the front end about an inch overall and slackened the HT to 67.5 degrees. I have removed headset spacers which have lowered the handlebars all the way down to compensate for the higher front end so the bike should feel close to normal but thanks to the slacker head tube, will feel more confident descending.


----------



## Mksmtb (Jan 26, 2021)

bmwzimmer said:


> Old Thread but the problem with putting a 60mm fork on this frame (which has a 100mm fork that doesn't work) is it steepens the Headtube angle from 70 deg to 72-73 degrees. This is fine for the street but if you plan to take the bike down some steeper trails, it will feel very sketchy.
> 
> I got the same bike for my 8 yr old and have upgraded the fork to a 80mm 26er air fork and it has risen the front end about an inch overall and slackened the HT to 67.5 degrees. I have removed headset spacers which have lowered the handlebars all the way down to compensate for the higher front end so the bike should feel close to normal but thanks to the slacker head tube, will feel more confident descending.


can this bike be converted to 26 wheel? My daughter has the Lola Ace 24(Stomper Ace in Purple) and she almost outgrows it.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Mksmtb said:


> can this bike be converted to 26 wheel? My daughter has the Lola Ace 24(Stomper Ace in Purple) and she almost outgrows it.


Unlikely it has the clearance for 26in wheels in the rear. You could probably convert the front to 26 and leave the rear at 24, but you're changing the geometry a lot and there may be issues with the front tire clearance with the rider's foot.


----------



## greenerdoc (Jan 18, 2017)

Im considering getting a used 2018 GT stomper 24 for my kid that is in pretty good condition. I wanted to possibly replace the front fork - per above comments, it appears that 26" forks may be an option (possibly easier to find size than 24" and slacker head angle) how do I go about identifying the types of forks that would fit? I can do basic maintenance, replacing, refurbing everything... however mixing and matching bike parts is still a black box for me. (i have an ancient 2001 Gary Fisher Tassajara with a bb creak that i can either fix or cannabilize the parts if they are useful)


----------



## rton20s (Aug 27, 2010)

It appears that you have a 1-1/8" straight steerer and 100mm QR front axle. Those are going to be the two key factors in compatibility. After a lot of research, I went with a Manitou Markhor 26" for my son's 24" Vitus. We have been very happy with the fork thus far.

Here are some dimensional comparison figures I came up with when I was doing research...
*Fork A2C Length/Offset/Tire Clearance/Travel*
Suntour XCR 24 Air: 415mm/40mm/54mm/63mm (25% Sag: 400mm)

RST F1RST Air 24: 410mm/38mm/55mm/60mm (25% Sag: 395mm)

Spinner Grind 24 Air: 410mm/41mm/??/65mm (25% Sag: 394mm)

Manitou Markhor 26: 456mm(436mm)/38mm/60mm/100mm(80mm) (25% Sag: 416mm)


----------

